# New professional release aid



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Has anyone seen or have one of these?


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah I do Hoss. haven't used it much though if I'm being honest. It does add a lot more power I just find it fiddly plus it takes you out of your comfort zone so you have to readjust your aim. Well I do anyway, might be my inexperience talking though.

Ben


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Can you show us how it works?


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Like so. imagine I'm holding the Scout slingshot gangsta style in my right hand. All you do is pull back and then press the release. It's a bit fiddly getting the ammo in the release aid though. I also wouldn't recommend using small ammo either. I would say 9.5mm or more. In the picture I'm using 14mm lead. Bit of a rush job as I'm about to call it a night but hopefully it gives you more of an idea.

Ben


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is a link to a video, scroll down the page to see it.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/new-professional-release-aid-p-687.html


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I think I trust my finger just a little more than that thing


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I think I may order one, has anyone ordered from dankung? If so, are they safe to order from, and is it safe to use a credit card?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great profile pic Hoss! I've ordered tubing in the past but I used PayPal. Shipping can take a while.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

IMO there a little spendy...plus takes away from the real feel of the ammo grip of the pouch...

but if your going to use say 20# or more band pull...maybe..But for my self I will say with my thumb & index finger grip..

Never I could change my mind later ..as do to arturitis in the fingers....time will tell there for me any way...

My friend Hoss..you do what you feel is right for you...If the release will work out better for your shooting...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hoss said:


> I think I may order one, has anyone ordered from dankung? If so, are they safe to order from, and is it safe to use a credit card?


Hoss buddy set up a Pay Pal account....go too there site....www.paypal.com


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Dankung are fine to order from. I use paypal too. Normally only takes a week or so. Ordered quite a few things from them, never had issues.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

+1 on Dankung being OK to order from. Shipping does take a while, since their stuff comes half-way around the world. Paying with a CC via PayPal is the right way to pay, since it puts you under their "buyer protection" thing. That'd be handy if your purchase got lost in shipping.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> IMO there a little spendy...plus takes away from the real feel of the ammo grip of the pouch...
> 
> but if your going to use say 20# or more band pull...maybe..But for my self I will say with my thumb & index finger grip..
> 
> ...


That's why I was looking at the release, I have arturitis in my fingers, I don't have the grip that I once did, in fact I have raturitis all over, all ready had knee replacement now looking at having a hip replacement done.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replys, I placed a order for the release using PayPal, If it don't workout I won't be out all that much, if I can't use it maybe someone else can.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Hoss said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > IMO there a little spendy...plus takes away from the real feel of the ammo grip of the pouch...
> ...


It does help massively in turns of gripping the pouch as it allows use of your whole arm. You'll be fine Hoss. I think you'll like it and it will help.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing Hoss. Let us all know how this new apparatus work out.


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

I just received this item today from Dankung. It took over 3 weeks. I have not used it, but it feels solid (and heavier than I thought). I bought this out of curiosity and now I am not sure if I really need this. I shoot smaller ammo and mostly target shooting. This is more for heavier ammo and hunting. If you don't want to wait from Dankung, PM me and I will sell you mine. (For some reason I cannot attach the image file).


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

mr. green said:


> Thank you for sharing Hoss. Let us all know how this new apparatus work out.


I sure will.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

gwatch said:


> I just received this item today from Dankung. It took over 3 weeks. I have not used it, but it feels solid (and heavier than I thought). I bought this out of curiosity and now I am not sure if I really need this. I shoot smaller ammo and mostly target shooting. This is more for heavier ammo and hunting. If you don't want to wait from Dankung, PM me and I will sell you mine. (For some reason I cannot attach the image file).


I shoot 3/8" steel balls, I emailed Dankung and ask about using it with the 3/8" steel balls, they got back with me and said it would work just fine.

I paid a little more for the shipping to get it in 7 days.


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

3/8 steel should be fine. Its opening will fit.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You will find my general review of the device here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19680-another-mechanical-release-from-dankung/

Quite a few years ago I made one with a different design:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8867-mechanical-release/

You will find from my comments that I do not think such devices are very useful.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone

My release aid came in the mail yesterday, I have not used it yet. It looks to be well made, it's a little on the heavy side. I'm going to be away for a few days, I will let everyone know how it works when I get back.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My release aid came in the mail yesterday, I have not used it yet. It looks to be well made, it's a little on the heavy side. I'm going to be away for a few days, I will let everyone know how it works when I get back.


Looking forward to your comments.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

